# Ayuda con amplificador



## Roque Ortiz (May 21, 2006)

Queridos amigos
Busco ayuda para conectar correctamente un amplificador y pienso que podrian ayudarme.
Compre un amplificador para mi auto, pero no lo he podido utilizar muy bien, pues el sonido no es muy claro. y pienso que he conectado mal los parlantes, o los tengo mal calculados.
Las especificaciones del amplificador son:
output power
RMS a 4 Ohmios  65W x 4 CH
RMS a 2 Ohmios 100W X 4 CH
Fuses  30 Amp x 2
Especificaciones
Frecuencia   20 Hz -  30 Khz
Señal de ruido >100dB
Distorcion <0.1%
Impedancia de entrada 20 KOhmios
Crossover frecuencias   Low: 50-250 Hz
                                    High: 50-250hz
Power:  14.4 VDC  (10.8 - 15.6 VDC allowable.
Lo que tambien me gustaria saber es como hago para probar o medir la señal que va del reproductor de CD al amplificador.
Le quedaria muy agradecido si me puedes ayudar en algo.
Cordialmente.
rofelino@escarsa.net.co


----------



## Juan Carlos López (May 27, 2006)

las características más importantes de un amplificador para carro son la potencia, numero de canales y a cuantos ohms es estable. esta última es muy importante porque gracias a esto el amplificador se puede quemar, o puedes no estarle sacando todo lo que tiene. tambien de aqui se puede llegar a distorcionar, pero no creo que sea eso. dime la marca del amplificador y.... de pura casualidad, que calibre de cable de corriente y tierra le estas metiendo?, tambien dime como lo estas conectando y cuantas bocinas de que marca y que tipo. todo eso influye. bye


----------



## Juan Carlos López (May 29, 2006)

sALE rOQUE, ME LLEGÓ ESTO A MI CORREO. TRATO DE DAR LAS RESPUESTAS POR MEDIO DEL FORO POR SI A ALGUIEN MAS LE SIRVE

La marca del amplificador es  ZEBRA sound  GM-1300 y una potencia de 65 W x 4 canales.
En cuanto al cableado del amplificador tiene en Positivo y Negativo calibre 10 AWG, directamente de la bateria a el amplificador, y un calibre 14 en el suiche de control, para activarlo o desactivarlo.
La caja de parlantes tengo dos bocinas de 12 pulgadas 8 Ohmios conectadas en paralelo, para tener una impedancia de 4 Ohmios, las cuales estan conectadas a el amplificador.
Mas dos bocinas de 6 pulgadas con tuiter  de 4 Ohmios. todos son marca Pioneer..

El reproductor es Pioneer  modelo DEH-P4690MP  con una potencia de salida de 50 W x 4 maxima. el cual tiene conectados los parlantes propios del carro en las puestas delanteras, que funcionan bien.

Cualquier otra pregunta con gusto y muchas gracias.

EN PRIMER LUGAR, EL CALIBRE DEL CABLE DE ALIMENTACIÓN ES ALGO PEQUEÑO. YO LE PONDRÍA CALIBRE 8 (PERO DEL 8, 8) ÚLTIMAMENTE LOS CALIBRES YA VIENEN RECORRIDOS, Y POR EJEMPLO, EL CALIBRE 8 YA ES UN CALIBRE 10. ENTONCES A LA MEJOR TU CALIBRE 10 ES UN CALIBRE 12. Y SI EL CALIBRE 8 QUE VAS A COMPRAR LO VEZ DELGADO, ENTONCES COMPRA UN CALIBRE 6. LA ALIMENTACIÓN ES INDISPENSABLE EN EL AMPLIFICADOR YA QUE SIN BUENA A LIMENTACIÓN, NO HAY BUENA POTENCIA. Y SIN POTENCIA, PUES HAY DISTORSIÓN.

DE TUS CAJONES, ES POCO COMÚN QUE SEAN DE 8 OHMS CADA UNA, PERO BUENO, SI ES ASI, ENTONCES ESTA BIEN QUE LAS TENGAS EN PARALELO. AHORA, ESTAS BOCINAS ME IMAGINO QUE LAS TIENES CONECTADAS AL AMPLIFICADOR EN BRIDGET (PUENTE) O SEA, QUE UTILIZAS DOS CANALES DEL AMPLI PARA MOVER ESTAS BOCINAS. EN OTRAS PALABRAS, DE LOS 4 TORNILLOS QUE SE TIENEN DE LA SALIDA DE DOS CANALES ESTAS UTILIZANDO 2 Y SIN UTILIZAR LOS OTROS 2. Y LOS QUE ESTAS UTILIZANDO ES UNO DE UN CANAL Y EL OTRO DE OTRO CANAL VERDAD? SI NO ES ASI, ESTAS DESPERDICIANDO EL 50% DE POTENCIA DEL AMPLI.

POR OTRO LADO, TAMBIEN ME IMAGINO QUE LAS BOCINAS DE 6 PULGADAS LAS TIENES CONECTADAS A LOS OTROS 2 CANALES QUE LE SOBRAN AL AMPLI VERDAD? CADA UNA EN CADA CANAL. SI NO ES ASI, PUES NO HAY DE OTRA PORQUE ASI DEBEN DE IR.

Y DE LA CONEXION DEL ESTEREO, SOLO TE PREGUNTO, ESTAS UTILIZANDO LOS RCA'S DEL ESTEREO PARA CONECTAR EL AUDIO AL AMPLI O ESTAS CONECTANDO LOS CABLES DE BOCINA DEL ESTEREO AL AMPLI? LO CORRECTO ES QUE EL AUDIO QUE ENTRE AL AMPLI PROVENGA DEL LOS RCA'S DEL ESTEREO, Y NO DE LA SALIDA DE BOCINAS. CHECA TODO ESTO Y CORRÍGELE, Y SE DEBE ESCUCHAR BIEN. DE NO SER ASI, PUES YA TE PEDIRÉ MAS DATOS. NOS VEMOS


----------



## Roque Ortiz (May 30, 2006)

O.K.
lO VERIFICARE Y LE COMENTARE QUE SUCEDE.
mIL GRACIAS DE TODAS FORMAS.


----------

